# Melanochromis chipokae



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Got these two not too long ago, and despite their aggressive reputation, they've been fairly peaceful. Other than the usual African Cichlid aggression of course. 
Two beautiful Cichlids.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Nice pics Hoyo12.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

FishMatt said:


> Nice pics Hoyo12.


Thank you FishMatt.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

kay-bee said:


> Very nice!


Thanks.


----------

